# Art Practise Thread.



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I thought: hey we have a graphics practise thread to practise on images with graphic programs, let's have an art one where we practise hand drawings? Practise away! It's just like the graphics practise thread exept we practise hand drawing instead.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I think thats a great idea Catlover. 

Perhaps some people would like to post some pictures or links to them that we could work from?
The best pictures to work from are clear, sharp photos taken from a close distance, preferably in natural light, but I'm sure any nice photo will do...

(...practice is spelled with a "c" though... :wink: )


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

This is a nice idea catlover.

If anyone fanices working on these I would love to see the results. (I'm not an expert at this but if you go to my gallery and click on the actual pic there is a much bigger clearer version)


----------



## caleb&sophie (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm going to give at least one of those cats a try and see what I can come up with! I'll post when I'm finished.  

Warning: I haven't drawn in years, but I used to be pretty good at it!


----------

